# New Tarpon Rod



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jim Farley, Daniel Miers and myself have worked with Don Savage of Savage Rods & Reels to design a new tarpon casting rod. To say it is "bad-a##" is an understatement. It is the ultimate tarpon casting rod ever made for throwing **** pops and coast hawks. Some of the features of the rod: (1) an extended bottom section with a gimble (the real word won't make it through the filter); (2) 20/40# Graphite Composite; (3) 7 ft; (4) comfortable ergonomic triangular foregrip; (4) Fuji graphite reel seat; (5) no insert stainless guides, which are slightly larger than would normally go on a rod like this; and (6) very light action with tons of backbone.

Farley, Miers and myself make no $$ off this. A portion of the proceeds from the sale will go directly toward buying satellite tags for tarpon through Tarpon Tomorrow. It will not go into Tarpon Tomorrow's general fund but a special fund to be used exclusively to help buy tags. And we are not talking pennies either.  Real dollars from each rod go to the fund. More specific details and photos to follow, including cost etc.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Scott

What reel is this rod designed to have on it??

I am interested in a couple.. What is the price??

Thanks,

Supergas


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Price will be $199.99 for casting and $299.99 for a spinning version of the rod.

The rod is designed for a Shimano Calcutta reel - specifically the 700 TE version. The color combo as you will see inthe attached picture fits the Calcutta reels nicely.

This will be a great kingfish rod also.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Make that $229.99 for a spinning version.

This is a great project and look forward to raising some funds for the Tarpon Tomorrow Sat Tag program. Its always fun to see something come from nothing and to work with the people I did get to work with. Thanks guys for teaching me more about Tarpon.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

NICE! The color combo with the Calcutta is going to be sharp.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow thats a deal. I bought a 7' 20-40 Shimano Teramar XH caster a couple years ago for Tarpon with a Calcutta 700 on it. Great rod and reel combo for catching Tarpon but not the best for casting lures. This rod sounds like it has the extra features thats missing from my rod and i paid over $200 for mine. How long are you going to be building these? I want a couple but wont be able to get them till the beginning of next year.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

JWH, The plan for making these is for the long term. This is not a get in it and get out of it type of rod. We'll be doing some more "testing" on these shortly. The labels are on their way, we have not even got these yet. I would say we are going to be able to go into full speed ahead in early January. We'll have them in our booth at the Houston Fishing Show and the plan is to have the Tarpon Tomorrow group be there to show them off and explain the purpose of the rod (tagging). We'll probably take pre-orders until we start building them in early January. Scott, Jim, Daniel and I will be meeting later this week to iron everything else out. We will keep you informed.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

These rods are amazing. Don is really helping Tarpon Tomorrow out with this one. I will be in the booth next to Don with Texas-offshore. I will be happy to talk with anyone that is interested, but trust me, this rod does all the talking.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Are you guys going to be at any other shows with this rod? Maybe Corpus? Houston is a little far for me just to go to a show. Im actually looking at a couple boats in Houston, if i decide to go look at em, is there a place i can stop and check out the rods? Thanks guys.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

JWH, Give me a call if you come into town 832-971-3050. You can stop by and look at them. We are looking at doing something in Corpus, but nothing firm yet. Feel free to call.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

have yall used those welded-ring guides much? I've got a set of Seekers with the same guide but gold...I've been fishing with them for the past two seasons...I cant tell you how many I've had to replace due to the ring coming un-welded from the frame...I wont be using them next year...it might be something to think about...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Jake, Thanks for your input. I have used these same guides in various applications for over 16 years, even on heavy offshore rods. I've been very happy with the results, cannot recall one failing. Another brand, yes. We have purposely dropped them, stepped on them, etc and they held. I think the alternative is a one piece guide with ceramic inserts which fail much more frequently, and too light of metal causing flexing. We'll test these out and I feel comfortable enough that they'll last a long while. So far, very happy with the results. Give me a call if you'd like.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe, I've just got bad luck...



Don Savage said:


> Jake, Thanks for your input. I have used these same guides in various applications for over 16 years, even on heavy offshore rods. I've been very happy with the results, cannot recall one failing. Another brand, yes. We have purposely dropped them, stepped on them, etc and they held. I think the alternative is a one piece guide with ceramic inserts which fail much more frequently, and too light of metal causing flexing. We'll test these out and I feel comfortable enough that they'll last a long while. So far, very happy with the results. Give me a call if you'd like.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I looked at these guides closely. They look good and overbuilt. Jake, any suggestions on what other guides you've had success with?


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Good going!*

Good going on the new tarpon rod! I have a few suggestions for Jim Farley. He will probably need some casting lessons from Sally Farley or Lisa Ward. Farley is a great fisherman but he is more of a hand liner. Casting will be a challenge but with this type of help I am sure he will master it quickly.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Since we're on the subject of Tarpon rods here's a different spin on things. This is a casting & trolling setup for kayak fishing. Kayak fishing allows a slightly lighter combination. I would say the whole thing weighs just a shade over 24 ounces.

*Kayak Fishing Setup (for Tarpon, Kingfish, Sharks, etc)*

Avet SX 5.3:1, 375 yards / 65lb Braid









Okuma Baidarka Kayak Rod (7'-6", 12-25lb, MH Action)









Notice the long channeled foregrip enabling the rod to float, shortened butt for kayak fishing, and rod leash attachment point below the reel.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jake Reaves said:


> have yall used those welded-ring guides much? I've got a set of Seekers with the same guide but gold...I've been fishing with them for the past two seasons...I cant tell you how many I've had to replace due to the ring coming un-welded from the frame...I wont be using them next year...it might be something to think about...


Yes I have. I have a tuna popper and offshore jigging rod that Don built that have these guides and I would not use anything different. As far as guides are concerned they are the best I have ever seen. I have horsed lots of studbolt yellowfin in on them, especially the popper rod and that is with 65lb test braid and lots of drag. Maybe the wrapping process? How are they breaking, on fish? I cannot imagine a tarpon breaking those guides on a casting rod. They must be a different brand. I have broken TONS of guides that contain inserts, no comparison in my book.


----------

